# New Troy-Bilt squicking actuating auger.



## Fruggy (Nov 16, 2014)

My new Troy-Bilt is squicking when I actuate the auger. I have to constantly stop the auger because I have to constantly turn the discharge chute. Do I have to adjust something, or is this normal? 

My lawn mower does this too when I actuate the blades; but all riding lawn mowers do this.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

If you meant squeaking, then it is probably the belts breaking in and will dissipate with use. 

Now, does the squeak go away after first engagement, or does it persist?


----------



## Fruggy (Nov 16, 2014)

db9938 said:


> If you meant squeaking, then it is probably the belts breaking in and will dissipate with use.
> 
> Now, does the squeak go away after first engagement, or does it persist?


Yes, squeaking. It only squeaks for .2 seconds every time I engage the auger. Like the sound when you actuate the blades on a riding lawn mower.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

That sounds about normal, it's new.


----------



## Fruggy (Nov 16, 2014)

db9938 said:


> That sounds about normal, it's new.



Thanks for fast reply. It has relieved my anxiety. I hate problematic machinery.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

No problem, I think that with any brand, with a belt, you will find a period of breaking in the belts.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

I would like to add however the squeaking often is heard when you don't wait for your snow blower to empty itself before you stop for the chute adjustment and the blower being full of snow when you reengage it would have your belt squeak for sure,
many members here say to just let the auger run even if you stop for chute adjustment.


----------



## Fruggy (Nov 16, 2014)

Normex said:


> I would like to add however the squeaking often is heard when you don't wait for your snow blower to empty itself before you stop for the chute adjustment and the blower being full of snow when you reengage it would have your belt squeak for sure,
> many members here say to just let the auger run even if you stop for chute adjustment.



I'll wait until a couple seconds so I can clear the auger before stopping. Thanks.


----------

